# Speed testen!



## Kidix (21. März 2005)

Hi,


 kann mal jemand den Speed des Servers testen?

http://web1.homepage-club.de/upload/kimblegoesmonaco2.avi

 Gruß

 Kidix


----------



## Marich (21. März 2005)

Hi,
zeigt an Download gescheitert!
Gruß Marich


----------



## bohlen (21. März 2005)

```
Objekt nicht gefunden!

        Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden.          Der Link auf der     verweisenden     Seite scheint falsch oder nicht mehr aktuell zu sein.     Bitte informieren Sie den Autor     dieser Seite     über den Fehler.      

   Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den  Webmaster hierüber.  

   Error 404

     web1.homepage-club.de
      Mon Mar 21 23:14:05 2005
   Apache/2.0.48 (Linux/SuSE)
```


----------

